# AiO Reinigen



## Itz_Destiny (6. Februar 2021)

Moin,

Meine Frage wäre , ich habe ne Corsair H100i RGB Platinum und habe diese oben im Case angebracht erst der Radiator dann die beiden Lüfter die die Luft reinziehen. Haben oben noch extra ein Gitter drauf gegen Schmutz / Staub. Jetzt sehe ich aber das trotzdem Staub am Radiator ist. Ich würde es halt gerne sauber machen reicht es einfach wenn ich denn Radiator abschraube und die Lüfter und es dann mit Compressed Air oder nem Staubsauger sauber machen ? 

Meine Temps liegen im Idel bei 26 - 30° und unter Volllast bei 44 - 58° . 
Verbaut ist der Ryzen 5 2600x ( nicht übertaktet ).


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Februar 2021)

Itz_Destiny schrieb:


> reicht es einfach wenn ich denn Radiator abschraube und die Lüfter und es dann mit Compressed Air oder nem Staubsauger sauber machen ?


Ja.

Wenn du das tust montiere aber die Lüfter ab oder halte/klemme sie fest dass sie nicht durch die Druckluft angetrieben werden. Denn wenn das passiert wird der e-Motor im Lüfter zum Generator und kann durch den erzeugten ungewollten Strom Schäden verursachen. Wahlweise kannste natürlich auch alles komplett ausbauen, dann ists egal.


----------



## Itz_Destiny (6. Februar 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ja.
> 
> Wenn du das tust montiere aber die Lüfter ab oder halte/klemme sie fest dass sie nicht durch die Druckluft angetrieben werden. Denn wenn das passiert wird der e-Motor im Lüfter zum Generator und kann durch den erzeugten ungewollten Strom Schäden verursachen. Wahlweise kannste natürlich auch alles komplett ausbauen, dann ists egal.


OK perfekt vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort 👍. Werd es dann Mal die Tage machen


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Februar 2021)

Noch ein Tipp am Rande: Druckluft funktioniert deutlich besser als Staubsauger.


----------



## Itz_Destiny (6. Februar 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Noch ein Tipp am Rande: Druckluft funktioniert deutlich besser als Staubsauger.


Ja habe ich mir auch schon gedacht . Wollte halt Kompressed Air nutzen gibt es ja auf Amazon zu kaufen  . Habe nur gehört das man damit aufpassen muss weil da auch Flüssigkeit bei entstehen kann . Aber solange ich damit an nicht empfindliche Teile komme sollte ich sicher sein .


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Februar 2021)

Wenn du die Dose aufrecht hältst und stoßweise pustest (also nicht ne Minute festhalten bis dir die Dose in der Hand gefriert ) ist Kondenswasser kein Thema. Wenns rein um den Radiator geht ists sowieso egal, dem macht das nichts aus wenn man ihn danach trocknen lässt.

Der bestcase wäre ein Kompressor der trockene Druckluft abgibt. Aber ne poplige Druckluftdose ausm Baumarkt tuts genauso.


----------



## Itz_Destiny (6. Februar 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn du die Dose aufrecht hältst und stoßweise pustest (also nicht ne Minute festhalten bis dir die Dose in der Hand gefriert ) ist Kondenswasser kein Thema. Wenns rein um den Radiator geht ists sowieso egal, dem macht das nichts aus wenn man ihn danach trocknen lässt.
> 
> Der bestcase wäre ein Kompressor der trockene Druckluft abgibt. Aber ne poplige Druckluftdose ausm Baumarkt tuts genauso.


Einen Kompressor habe ich leider nicht . Geht aber eh nur um denn Radiator die Lüfter sind soweit ich es einsehen kann sauber , werde die natürlich auch nochmal säubern aber das mach ich dann lieber mit der Hand .


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2021)

Itz_Destiny schrieb:


> Jetzt sehe ich aber das trotzdem Staub am Radiator ist.


Sofern das nicht viel ist, musst du gar nichts machen.


----------

